# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Consumer rights in Pakistan.

## mansu

Hello everyone,

I believe that only 2% of the Pakistani population is aware of 'consumer rights'. Yes, they are second to nothing and the companies doing business here are infamous for not caring about their own customers. Whats your take on it?

I will add proof and case studies later. 

.

----------


## Tulip

I guess you are right Mansu, people here are not really aware of anything.

----------

